# Help ID this cat



## mabarker (Nov 13, 2014)

This fish was given to me with a bunch of cichlids from a friend. I have no clue what "he" is. He is about 6" long, and I am told around 7 years old. He is definitely nocturnal, with pretty poor eyesight, and a face that only a mother could love. Can anyone chime in and tell me what he may be?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

he's cute.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

looks like Trachelyopterus fisheri


----------

